# rodbaston show



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Just noticed the rodbaston show is members only.


Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Why members only they are expecting trouble or are complete t***S as they make more out of non members at this show........ they should remember most people do show as a social thing


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe its down to the the council? At Kidderminster everyone who wanted to buy had to be a member.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

membership at kiddermister was free
ihs membership is £19.00.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

oh thats unfair. it wasnt members only last year. rodbaston was the only the only show i was planning on going to this year, wanted to pick up a few things!! 
do you think they will change it...or maybe i should get ihs membership?  
grrr


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Why not book a table for the £20 or whatever even if you have nothing to sell it's one way of getting entry very early too :lol2:


----------



## blackjohnzx6 (Jun 18, 2009)

*rodbaston*

reading membership details it says from immediate effect membership is from jan 1 to dec so if u join to enter show u only get two monthes membership


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

As we understand from the organiser, there was one (albeit lame) complaint from a member of the public who went to last years show. This has resulted in nearly losing the show all together - the only way it could go ahead was to 'toe- the line', hence it has been reduced to members only.

The organisers are working hard to make 2010 open to the public too.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

arkreptiles said:


> As we understand from the organiser, there was one (albeit lame) complaint from a member of the public who went to last years show. This has resulted in nearly losing the show all together - the only way it could go ahead was to 'toe- the line', hence it has been reduced to members only.
> 
> The organisers are working hard to make 2010 open to the public too.


As above.


Due to the anti's trying to sabatage the Kiddy show too, the IHS have had to make sure they comply with the multiple restrictions and regulations that the council have enforced, Keep a lookout and check before hand they are trying to make it possable for everyone to attend. 

If it wasn't for the Anti's sticking thier oar in the show would have gone a head as normal.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I was looking to have a table at Rodbaston but as its members only I deceided not to bother.............:bash:


----------



## Kathlife (Nov 4, 2008)

How annoying.. :bash: Me and the fella were looking forward to this show, but seeing as we would have to pay £40 for us just to get in, and for that only to last until december, I dont think we'll bother  Shame as even though it was slightly cramped last year it was a good show with some good things and held off going to Donny to go to this :devil:


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*stop moaning!*

you lot should all be IHS members anyway!!
you should support the organisation that fights to keep your hobby going!
without them there wouldn't be any shows at all!
stop being tight, get your cheque books out and join :lol2:


----------



## madasafish (Sep 12, 2005)

hi, you could get a family membership for £22.00 I think it is also if you buy it after a certain date (something like end of Sept) it would expire Dec 2010. you would then get in for half the price if you hadn't been a member and the same again for all of next years meetings. Just an idea. I think that this info is correct worth checking rather than missing the meeting


Kathlife said:


> How annoying.. :bash: Me and the fella were looking forward to this show, but seeing as we would have to pay £40 for us just to get in, and for that only to last until december, I dont think we'll bother  Shame as even though it was slightly cramped last year it was a good show with some good things and held off going to Donny to go to this :devil:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I wanted a table for Rodbaston aswell, I was really looking forward to going but I didn't bother joining IHS cos I didn't think I would need to join to get in any shows this year. Can I have a table if I am not an IHS member does anyone know?


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

When Going into the Doncaster show today I was given an associate member card that expires in December 2009. Presumably this will allow entry to Rodbaston.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> I wanted a table for Rodbaston aswell, I was really looking forward to going but I didn't bother joining IHS cos I didn't think I would need to join to get in any shows this year. Can I have a table if I am not an IHS member does anyone know?


You've got to be an IHS member to hold a table.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i would of liked to of been informed that it was ihs members only before i booked tables as probably would not of bothered ,but after thinking about it, im still gonna atend as it takes us near on 4 hours to get there and put 2 fingers up at the antis .so come on people come to the show join the ihs and join me sayin [email protected]@@@@@s to the antis:2thumb:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe they should open it to members of other clubs too, those that are affiliated to the FBH maybe. It seems a bit pointless being a member of more than one reptile club, surely it is better for people to support their local club, and for the clubs to support each other.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

vipera said:


> you lot should all be IHS members anyway!!
> you should support the organisation that fights to keep your hobby going!
> without them there wouldn't be any shows at all!
> stop being tight, get your cheque books out and join :lol2:


 as above:no1:


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

drpjtaylor said:


> When Going into the Doncaster show today I was given an associate member card that expires in December 2009. Presumably this will allow entry to Rodbaston.


now thats how i have took being given the card also!...i wasnt given one in the june show,can anyone confirm this is the case?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well that's a shame but i'm sure it's a necessity and the organisers aren't happy about it either as it will obviously keep numbers down and lose the IHS some money.

I think everyone should be a member of the IHS - I have been for 4 years now and I'm happy to know my money is going to a central organisation and supporting the hobby. There are a lot of smaller groups that are free or considerabley cheaper but at the end of the day they are local community groups which are fantastic, but the IHS needs everyone support UK wide to fight our legal battles and chip away behind the scenes at keeping our hobby available to us.

Without groups like these on the legal forefront there would be no shows anywhere in the UK so £19 a year may seem a lot for entry to one show but £19 a year to keep fighting for the right to breed, keep and display reptiles full stop is a bargain to me!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

fairly sure the cards will get you in as a member


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

penfold said:


> i would of liked to of been informed that it was ihs members only before i booked tables as probably would not of bothered ,but after thinking about it, im still gonna atend as it takes us near on 4 hours to get there and put 2 fingers up at the antis .so come on people come to the show join the ihs and join me sayin [email protected]@@@@@s to the antis:2thumb:


 get in there mate :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i see your point, but theres a lot of people out of work or on disability benefits etc that £20 is a lot of money to shell out.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

ah well wont be going then ....


----------



## Kathlife (Nov 4, 2008)

madasafish said:


> hi, you could get a family membership for £22.00 I think it is also if you buy it after a certain date (something like end of Sept) it would expire Dec 2010. you would then get in for half the price if you hadn't been a member and the same again for all of next years meetings. Just an idea. I think that this info is correct worth checking rather than missing the meeting


 
oo, that doesn't sound too bad then. May be able to re-think going then as thought it was going to be a lot more which we just cant afford. Thank you for that :notworthy:lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

membership will only cover you for next year if you join after 1st december, so you`d miss this meeting anyway


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i see your point, but theres a lot of people out of work or on disability benefits etc that £20 is a lot of money to shell out.


 yeah but if you buy somethin im sure you will save more than £20 buying it else where:2thumb:


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Athraven makes a very valid point which we wholeheartedly endorse. There does appear to be a strong focus on reptile related activity from certain sectors purporting to be 'protecting animal rights' at the moment and we can ill afford internal bickering over minutiae like how fair or not it is to restrict attendence at a Breeders Meeting to members of the IHS.

We need to support and protect our hobby. The organisers of the Rodbaston Show work damn hard for all of us to put these Shows on and do relentless and sterling work for OUR rights that the majority of us never witness.

If people are wishing to go to these shows for the right reasons then membership of the central organisation that upholds good husbandry practices should be considered a priority.

For all those with queries about membership or whether their 'Doncaster Cards' will provide entry then PM me and I will contact the organisers with your queries - We have not asked for permission to give out their number but we are happy to put all queries to them to avoid them being inundated!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Nick, please can you ask from me then - Does the card we got at Doncaster give us entry to Rodbaston? And does the card allow us to have a table at Rodbaston? Thank you.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

nuttybabez said:


> Nick, please can you ask from me then - Does the card we got at Doncaster give us entry to Rodbaston? And does the card allow us to have a table at Rodbaston? Thank you.


Have left a message and will let you know as soon as I do


----------



## kumqat (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a quick question does anyone know if you can gain access to the show with a W.M.R.S. card, or does it have to be I.H.S. membership.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

I have spoken to the organisers - all the tables are fully booked (even the organiser has sacrificed his table!!)

*Doncaster Associate IHS membership cards WILL get you into the Rodbaston Show*


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*20 quid*



pigglywiggly said:


> i see your point, but theres a lot of people out of work or on disability benefits etc that £20 is a lot of money to shell out.


if people couldn't even afford to shell out a twenty, what on earth would they be at a reptile sale day for ? 

everyone should join, it's like being in a union :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I was considering going to Rodbaston but on checking the IHS website it says that with immediate effect their membership is gonna run from January to December. Which means as I am not an existing member I would have to pay £19 for a month and a bit...I think not!!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

right people basically just got of the phone to organisers and ANYONE WHO CAN PRODUCE A MEMBERSHIP CARD TO A VALID REPTILE CLUB WILL BE ALLOWED IN IF YOU SHOW IT ON THE DOOR :2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

could we not have a rfuk reptile club membership card:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

oh ok, no table for me then :-(

I might go for a wander round.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

penfold said:


> could we not have a rfuk reptile club membership card:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats a good idea


----------



## Kathlife (Nov 4, 2008)

penfold said:


> right people basically just got of the phone to organisers and ANYONE WHO CAN PRODUCE A MEMBERSHIP CARD TO A VALID REPTILE CLUB WILL BE ALLOWED IN IF YOU SHOW IT ON THE DOOR :2thumb:


 
Will this include the ones we got at the Kidderminster show?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i was told as long as it is a club membership and you do not have to be affiliated to the ihs so i beleive so


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

What about partners of those with a card ?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

family membership ? to be honest cant see them turning you away but dont know for sure, they dont want this to be members only any more that we do


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

I was meaning more that i have a WMRS card but my wife doesnt and she wanted to go rodbaston as its right on her birthday lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

id go and try dont think they will turn you down tell them its a family membership


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

when is it back on guys


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Didnt they say this before!, then after loads of folks joined they said anyone could go in?.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Can some one confirm the situation for me please?
I have a membership card from the Kidderminster show.
My girlfriend, son and his girlfriend also had one each.
I'm the only one who kept a card as we thought it was only a way to get round the rules and not needed any longer.

Can I use my card as a family card for all four of us to get in?

We just can't see the point in buying a IHS membership after reading this from their site.

*MEMBERSHIP RATES 2009*

Individual (UK) £ 19.00p
Family (UK) £ 22.00p 
Europe (EC Only) £ 22.00p
Overseas (Surface mail) £ 22.00p
Overseas (Airmail) £ 26.00p
Business (UK Only) £ 32.00p

*(Please Note: With immediate effect, membership will now run from 1st January to 31st December)*


I agree that the IHS do a good job but I just can't afford to pay those prices.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it possible for a moderator or administrator to find out what's going on please?


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dam I was planning on going this year to restart my collection as me and my partner had to sell all of our reps earlier this year due to my partner bieng badly ill. Looks like its going to have to be the local rep shops i get them from then.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Dave23 said:


> Dam I was planning on going this year to restart my collection as me and my partner had to sell all of our reps earlier this year due to my partner bieng badly ill. Looks like its going to have to be the local rep shops i get them from then.


 
I would guess that if you join the IHS you would get your money back in savings on the day without any trouble.

I have a family membership and only ever go in on it on my own but pay the extra 3 quid just incase!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

crow said:


> I would guess that if you join the IHS you would get your money back in savings on the day without any trouble.
> 
> I have a family membership and only ever go in on it on my own but pay the extra 3 quid just incase!



God, I wish I was rich.:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Horsfield said:


> Why members only they are expecting trouble or are complete t***S as they make more out of non members at this show........ they should remember most people do show as a social thing


i think this is a little out of order, if you dont know the reasoning behind the members only policy please refrane from calling the orgernisers t:censor:s
a lot of hard work goes into running a breeders meeting. and some of the barriers that the councils and anties put infront of us have to be addressed. the idea behind the show is not to make as much money as possible it is for fellow herpers to have the oppertunity to purchase quality captive bred stock localy.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathlife said:


> How annoying.. :bash: Me and the fella were looking forward to this show, but seeing as we would have to pay £40 for us just to get in, and for that only to last until december, I dont think we'll bother  Shame as even though it was slightly cramped last year it was a good show with some good things and held off going to Donny to go to this :devil:


£22 For a family membership.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

boadave said:


> i think this is a little out of order, if you dont know the reasoning behind the members only policy please refrane from calling the orgernisers t:censor:s
> a lot of hard work goes into running a breeders meeting. and some of the barriers that the councils and anties put infront of us have to be addressed. the idea behind the show is not to make as much money as possible it is for fellow herpers to have the oppertunity to purchase quality captive bred stock localy.



Ah, as you are an organiser maybe you can answer my question a few posts back?

I have had nothing from RFUK site staff.

Thanks.


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> Ah, as you are an organiser maybe you can answer my question a few posts back?
> 
> I have had nothing from RFUK site staff.
> 
> Thanks.


have pm'd you


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ferret1959 said:


> Ah, as you are an organiser maybe you can answer my question a few posts back?
> 
> I have had nothing from RFUK site staff.
> 
> Thanks.


RFUK are not organisers of this show or affiliated with the IHS in any official capacity... would strongly recommend actually calling or emailing the IHS if you want to ask them questions about their shows


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Athravan said:


> RFUK are not organisers of this show or affiliated with the IHS in any official capacity... would strongly recommend actually calling or emailing the IHS if you want to ask them questions about their shows


have put them intouch with show orgerniser in the form of a pm, i was upset with how this thread had started i am not a t:censor:t, i find it offensive!!! i understand RFUK's stance on this and would like to reitterate contact the IHS directly please


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

boadave said:


> have pm'd you



Thanks Dave, I have pm'd you back.


When contact is made with the show organisers can all the information please be posted here.

I have the contact landline number but can't use it myself. 

If anyone can call them for me pm me and I'll give you the number.
Thanks.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I cannot see what the problem is with it being members only, surely that is for the IHS to decide as it is there show. 

If you want to go to the show then pay your membership.: victory: In my opinion having been to Rodbaston before its worth it.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

For me its more that I have a limated budget and last year when I went I got some nice animals for a grate price and to be fair breeders prices will be lower than normal sale. Not being a skin flint its just I have a budget and just gutted that others have ruined it for the majoraty who havn't got membership and I wont get member ship for just 2 or 3 months.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Well I was looking to have a table at Rodbaston but as its members only I deceided not to bother.............:bash:


 i booked the wrong weekend off as it is so i cant go now DOH , i think with members only it reduces the normal attendance by something like 2/3..


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> i booked the wrong weekend off as it is so i cant go now DOH , i think with members only it reduces the normal attendance by something like 2/3..



Shame you can't go Nige, I'm sure that day you have to stay home cos you ain't feeling well. 

But being 2/3rds down on customers can't be a bad thing for buyers, not so good for breeders though.

I would join the IHS but it is just silly me spending for a short term membership.

I am on benefits and just can't justify spending money I need for other things.


I have had an offer from another site member to do some ringing round for me and as soon as we know about the admission on other 'club' memberships I'll let you all know.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest i probably wont have anything much to sell by then anyway.
with houten coming up i'd like to sell most of my snakes there, our baby is due just before so i need to make as much time as i can. the adults will go into hibernation in november, so at least things will quieten down for a couple of month on the snake front.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well information has been found thanks to Linda, the thread starter.(Thanks Linda)

It's good news and bad news.

Bad news is only the tickets from the last Doncaster show can be used at Rodbaston. *The Kidderminster show membership will not be accepted.
*
Good news is there will be less customers so less pushing and shoving at the breeders tables.

We will not be going to the show as I will not pay out for just over 3 months membership.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up... i only have last years membership and really can't justify spending £40 + however much the entry fee is for me and the OH just to swap my super snow male for a female i bought at WMRS! i personally think its a rip off for just a few months... i'll just meet him in the car park rather than ending up paying nearly £200 for a super snow


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

is this show not November? which would basically mean you're paying £20 for a months membership? considering there's nothing really to go to inbetween?


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

boadave said:


> i think this is a little out of order, if you dont know the reasoning behind the members only policy please refrane from calling the orgernisers t:censor:s
> a lot of hard work goes into running a breeders meeting. and some of the barriers that the councils and anties put infront of us have to be addressed. the idea behind the show is not to make as much money as possible it is for fellow herpers to have the opportunity to purchase quality captive bred stock localy.


Excellent point.

Membership of the IHS is not seriously expensive, as some would write. 

If you are attending a reptile show there's very little that you can buy for such a meager sum.

Y'all want shows, but, do not wish to pay a small fee to support the folks who are fighting our corner.

Go figure.

Lex


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

a small fee... i hardly call £20 a person a small fee for a few months membership... if it was a reduced rate then fair enough but i'm not paying £40 + entry just to swap my super snow for a female with a breeder i purchased from at kidderminster


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Instead of moaning about paying the fee's why don't a few of you guys get together and pitch in for a family pass that's only £22. 
I wish we had shows over here that people who have an interest in reps could go and meet like minded adults and possibly buy some more to add to our collections. Seriously you cant win with some people, how many peeps started mouthing that shows were being cancelled because of the antis and yet when you have the opportunity to attend a meeting you still moan. Support the people that support you in fighting to keep the hobby alive because soon if more and more people step back and say that you will not buy tickets/memberships then what's the point of them doing what they do?

Individual (UK) £ 19.00p
*Family (UK) £ 22.00p *
Europe (EC Only) £ 22.00p
Overseas (Surface mail) £ 22.00p
Overseas (Airmail) £ 26.00p
Business (UK Only) £ 32.00p


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

sazzle said:


> a small fee... i hardly call £20 a person a small fee for a few months membership... if it was a reduced rate then fair enough but i'm not paying £40 + entry just to swap my super snow for a female with a breeder i purchased from at kidderminster


check the details!! it's like £22 for a family, not each!!:bash:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

vipera said:


> check the details!! it's like £22 for a family, not each!!:bash:


my aplogies... £19... :whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

if u do join now u do get it at a discounted rate but i don't know how much discount u will get.


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*you said £40, several adults can go in for £22 with family membership*



sazzle said:


> my aplogies... £19... :whistling2:


doesn't seem a lot to support a society, without them there wouldn't be any shows at all.
the animal extremists had all the shows cancelled a few years ago, societies were struggling to stage any shows at all, the few that went ahead were members only.
if certain groups make enough fuss they could all easily go back to members only.
people who don't join are being so shortsighted, everyone should stand together, the societies are the voice of the hobby.
The more people in them the stronger they are, and the more clout they will have should our friends try and bring in legislation to restict the keeping of reptiles.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ll join in december for next year 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

It's not just the IHS doing "their bit" to carry on with shows. Other clubs are striving to do the same. These "local community" clubs still put on great shows attracting breeders from all over the Uk and Ireland (and Holland). These clubs may be small but that doesn't mean they are not as important as the IHS. 
Some snobbery seems to be creeping in here and it's not very helpful particularly in the current situation.
Rant over!


----------

